# Installing 6 Volt Trojan 105's



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We have a 23RS with the standard 12 volt that came with the trailer. We've had no problem with it but we may want to do a little more dry camping in the future.

In looking at the way things are currently set up,the 12v is on the left side as you look from front to back. It looks to me that there clearly is enough space on the right side to add a T-105 and of course one on the left where the 12 volt was. I know they have to be wired in series (positive to negative) on 2 of the poles.I saw the wiring diagram in 12 Volt side of life.

What I'm not sure about is based on the placement of the two 6 volts on either side of one of the LP tanks how I will actually be able to do this. I'm semi-handy (installed power jack myself) but would not attempt to do some of the mods I read about on the site.

Could I please hear from those of you who may have done this mod already? Is this something I sould attempt or should I buy the batteries myself and pay to have them installed?

I'm asking here because all of you OB owners are aware of how the front end and tanks are set up and what potential problems I may run into.

Rayman


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I installed the same batteries on our 23FBS. Just went to Wall Mart and Bought Ready made automobile cable with the eye lug on them to fit the screw on the battery post. Just measure to be sure you get long enough cables. then just bend them aroud the tanks and hook them up leaving some clearance between the tanks and the cable. You can do it. Just be sure to hook them up in series. Actually only needed one cable I think, to go from the positve on the left side to the negative on the right side. Left side negative hooks to frame. Right side positive hooks to trailer positive feed. It's Red I Think. Good Luck.










Dallas


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Here's my setup if you look close at the labels, you can see the batteries are reversed - the negative terminal on the left-battery (towards hitch) is connected via a short cable routed around the LP tank to the positive terminal on the right-battery (also towards hitch).


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

My sincere thanks to Scrib and Steelhead for their reply. I guess with 60 "views" I expected more comments.
Thanks again to both of you.I'll get it done this week.

Rayman


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My setup look exactly like Scrib. The only onther thing I added was a perko switch inside the front pass through. That makes it easy to isolate the batteries.

remeber that we have many people on reading the board that are not posting members so that may drive up the view count without any replies.

Jared


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> My setup look exactly like Scrib. The only onther thing I added was a perko switch inside the front pass through. That makes it easy to isolate the batteries.
> 
> remeber that we have many people on reading the board that are not posting members so that may drive up the view count without any replies.
> 
> Jared


I gotcha. Thanks. I really need to get this done.

Rayman


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Rayman said:


> My sincere thanks to Scrib and Steelhead for their reply. I guess with 60 "views" I expected more comments.
> Thanks again to both of you.I'll get it done this week.
> 
> Rayman


Once the subject is covered adequately, and nicely done at that - isn't that enough comments?

Sluggo


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I was going to post as I did this mod too. But again, it was already covered well, and I generally don't post just to boost my post count like many others do. So now I must apologize for this info-less post


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice post Jim! That will put you one closer to 2,000!









Rayman, if you want to do some serious dry camping, you might want to contact BlueWedge. He did a four 6V battery conversion that is simply awsome! It will cost you a propane tank, but what a lot of reserve power!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice post Jim! That will put you one closer to 2,000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen this mod somewhere before.









With 2 105's I did the same thing as scrib but the interconnect is at the back. The battery interconnect was 2/0( think it was 17". I still have the 2/0 interconnects ). I also changed the trailer battery wire colors and upped them to 4 awg.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> Nice post Jim! That will put you one closer to 2,000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen this mod somewhere before.









With 2 105's I did the same thing as scrib but the interconnect is at the back. The battery interconnect was 2/0( think it was 17". I still have the 2/0 interconnects ). I also changed the trailer battery wire colors and upped them to 4 awg.










That's a great picture of the set-up. Gives me a good idea of the wiring and the length of the interconnect.

Thanks much

Rayman


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Those are some SERIOUS cables ya got there


----------

